
Sikuli vs. Kantu – Alternative to Sikuli/SikuliX for *Web* Automation - eastendguy
https://a9t9.com/sikuli
======
bradknowles
How does this compare to iMacros or other in-browser solutions?

~~~
eastendguy
Both, Kantu and Sikuli use image recognition with screenshots to find the
elements, not Xpath/CSS-selectors.

